# T-Tops on boats rigged to fly fish



## chburrus (Nov 14, 2011)

What are your thoughts on casting a fly rod from a 22 to 24 foot boat with a t-top?

Also what are you thoughts on using trolling motors when casting from the front of the boat?

Looking to buy a 22-24 ft shallow running boat and need to figure out if a t-top makes any sense. Thanks in advance.


----------



## PL (Sep 28, 2011)

It is very difficult to cast with a t top in any direction except perpendicular to the bow.


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

We have a T-top and trolling motor on our boat and it's a pain in the arse to fly fish from. As PL said your casting direction is limited and at least in my case fly line always seems to find itself wrapped around the trolling motor mount. Putting a laundry basket on the bow can help with this though. Our T-top is easily detachable, but lately I've just been taking out my kayak to fly fish from. Personally I can't cast very far, at least without a few too many false casts, so the kayak allows me to get closer to the fish so I don't have to make as many false casts.


----------



## Dawg (Oct 4, 2010)

You can put a wet towel over trolling motor mount & cleats to keep fly line from being caught on them.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

Also look into a stripping basket for line management.


----------



## PL (Sep 28, 2011)

Has anyone used one these new striping mats?

http://shop.carbonmarine.com/product.sc?productId=14

Saw one in a magazine the other day and they looked pretty interesting. Basically a soft mat with soft spikes that come up from it to keep the line from moving around.


----------



## Boboe (Feb 11, 2009)

PL said:


> Has anyone used one these new striping mats?
> 
> http://shop.carbonmarine.com/product.sc?productId=14
> 
> Saw one in a magazine the other day and they looked pretty interesting. Basically a soft mat with soft spikes that come up from it to keep the line from moving around.


I haven't used that particular model, but I've used a similar device. First time I used one was 10 years ago in Belize, fishing for bones from a polled skiff. It works well, except when the wind's blowing pretty good your line will often miss the stake mat. There's too far for it to fall, and the wind catches it and blows it away. In such a case a basket around the waist would be nicer.


----------



## Kabodude (Aug 29, 2007)

*Mats*

Guys you don't have to spend $120. Go to Walmlaart and buy a door mat the head to Lowes to get some tubing and watering system plugs. You can make one for $15. I have used the one in the books and on hot days the line tends to stick. They make a spray but why.

I still use a tube when real windy (15+), but when not the mat works great!


----------



## odie5962 (Aug 28, 2011)

You can fly fish just as effectively with a boat with a t-top as one without. It might take a little more management and knowledge of your surroundings but it can be done. I have a Shearwater LTZ and I have no problems fishing off this boat.


----------

